# NGD: Skervesen Headless FF8 - Astilla (lots of pics)



## WiseSplinter (Jun 22, 2013)

I've had this guitar for a while now, but have been too busy to take nice pics. Today is the day, Astilla:


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jun 22, 2013)

Specs
5 piece rosewood/ebony neck (bolt-on)
Ash body - chambered
Burl Elm top
Maple fretboard with rosewood binding
28" - 26.5" scale
Luminlay side dots (sober)
ABM headpiece and single bridges with piezo
BKP Aftermath (matched set)
3 way for BKP's
mini 3 way for toggling between: magnetic pups / piezo+pups / piezo only
1 Volume for magnetic pups with push/ull for coil tap
1 Tone with push/pull for "Acoustic mod"
1 Volume for piezo with push/pull for "stereo/mono" - there is only 1 input jack, so in mono mode when using both piezo and pup's together the output is summed, in stereo mode i can use a balanced cable and split it into 2 inputs on my axe-fx for 2 seperate signal chains 



Communication: Maciek was really great throughout the whole speccing and ordering process. Answered every question and concern i had in detail. Quick responses with no bullshit. The pickup cavities on the first body they made me were actually routed incorrectly, so they gave me a new body, first choice of some amazing tops, and free chambering upgrade to compensate for the slight delay  10/10

Quality: This guitar oozes it. 100% sober side dots, perfect routes, no strange shims under the neck or fretboard, there are 2 tiny dark spots on the back, but they they look natural and don't bother me at all. It came with all the specs i ordered and no surprizes, pics were sent of everything during the build process. Fret work is top notch and the setup was actually great out the box, low action with no buzz. Quite suprising given the climte change from Poland to South Africa. 

Being (semi)headless it balances really well, no dive, sits well in both sitting and standing position. As you can see in the pics, the rear strap lock is located almost directly above the saddle of the lowest string (maybe an inch behind), compared to a regular guitar where the strap button is 4 or 5 inches behind the bridge. I've had to adjust my right hand position further backward when playing standing to get good a good sound, but its cool, i kind of compensate by having the neck tilted slightly upwards and it works out well. Reminds of playing a bass, with the bridge being further back. Playing this instrument feels quite different to playing my other guitars, in a good way!

The neck feels awesome, thin and flat but comfy. The heel contour is really nice as well, upper fret access is effortless (on the higher strings at least. I don't really ever go past the 19th or 20th fret on the lower 2 or 3 strings unless tapping).

The top is gorgeous in person, figuring is fantastic, the stain really makes it pop. The fretboard also has some nice figure, not too "in your face" but it has a nice curly texture overall with some interesting little details that i find most pleasing 
The inlay came out really well even though I had them put it in AFTER the frets were on  Jarek did some black magic and managed to make my design come to life, those dudes are pro's, no doubt.

Sound:
I adjusted the aftermaths down as they were quite high and SMOKING HOT when i got it  like trying to play an angry electric eel. Lowering them tamed them somewhat to a more controllable level suited to my playing style (the aftermaths are VERY sensitive to height adjustment). Loving them now though.

Even unplugged its quite loud and fun to play. You can feel every note in your chest, it has a very responsive and "alive" feeling.
Coil tapping works well, makes a very noticable difference, i especially like this on the neck pup.

So this is my first 8 string. At 28" the low f# is really tight, more so than any other 8 I've played, I haven't tried anything longer the 27" till now. The "tightness" is probably also a result of the chambered body and characteristiscts of the pickups, but the low string just feels more like a guitar string at this scale, where on the Ibby 8's I've played it can feel a bit more like a bass string.

Its also really light, not sure of the exact weight but i can say its much lighter than my walnut Carvin DC727, it still resonates really well though. Very impressed.

These are also the first set of BKP's I've played. I am a convert, they sound amazing. The bridge pup with distortion is of course tight as hell in the low end, no mud whatsoever. Sharp and mid heavy it cuts like a knife! The cleans are just beautiful as well, especially in the neck position. Really great for tapping and ambient sounds. It sustains forever.

First experience with piezo, i really dig it so far. through the axe-fx the piezo gives a pretty good simulated acoustic tone, very convincing. I haven't messed too much with the stereo capabilities yet, but i can see many interesting possiblities coming from that. Soon...

I've only just begun writing stuff for this monster, but with all these options and tonal possibilites it really is opening new compositional territory for me.
No regrets at all on the purchace, and i'll likely be ordering another Skervesn at some point.


----------



## RickSchneider (Jun 22, 2013)

HNGD (for ages ago) 

Glad to see that this guitar is still doing you well, I remember seeing the build pics like it was yesterday! Cannot wait to hear some audio demonstrations of what it can do.

Happy playing


----------



## khobi64 (Jun 22, 2013)

OH MY SWEET JESUS


----------



## Pyrocario (Jun 22, 2013)

[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]

That is sweet as!!! Skervesen put out some amazing stuff.


----------



## wojwyk (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats, looks great!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice one, Steve. Looks like one hell of a guitar. You'll certainly have a nice trio by the end of July. I'll be curious to hear your comparison of different multiscale guitars.

Edit:
Totally forgot that you're getting a standard 6. What do I have to do to convert you over to getting a multiscale?


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats! Love that Burl Elm!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratz! Looks beautiful, and has specs to die for.


----------



## strungout (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks and sounds like an awesome guitar, grats dude! 

That top has so much depth to it, looks like an aerial picture of a mountain range or sum...

Anyone else notice the doggie face? (3rd to last picture, between the pups, bass side, his nose is under the string...)


----------



## Philligan (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks awesome man, the more headless guitars in the world the better


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 22, 2013)

That's pretty interesting how they've flipped the head piece 90 degrees from how you'd normally have it.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 22, 2013)

That's a real beauty!!


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 22, 2013)

holy dicks that is one of the best headless guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## Yimmj (Jun 22, 2013)

Haha Skerversen can pretty much make anything guitar wise amazing lol shit


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 22, 2013)

That's quite striking, the Skervesen GAS continues to rise.  HNGD!


----------



## Qweklain (Jun 22, 2013)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Halogran (Jun 22, 2013)

Very nice. I hope you enjoy it, I know I love mine!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jun 22, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Nice one, Steve. Looks like one hell of a guitar. You'll certainly have a nice trio by the end of July. I'll be curious to hear your comparison of different multiscale guitars.
> 
> Edit:
> Totally forgot that you're getting a standard 6. What do I have to do to convert you over to getting a multiscale?



Thanks Mat! Those 2 are probably the best in my current stable (Astilla is my current No.1) , but I should actually take a full family portrait, there are a few more  

As for the multiscale on the Hypemachine... it sure is tempting 
Our illustrious luthier has probably ordered my bridge already though, I imagine. He sure does seem to prefer the results he gets from multiscale though... choices choices


----------



## celticelk (Jun 22, 2013)

Love the woods, and the inlay, and the tiny "headstock"! HNGD!


----------



## Tommy (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks great. HNGD!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 22, 2013)

Multiscale is better, Steve 
If you're considering it I'm sure Perry will accommodate.


----------



## DrJazz (Jun 22, 2013)

That top is ridiculously awesome.


----------



## kenshin (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy NGD for a little while ago! Lovely wood choices there  I bet that thing is a pain in the ass to sit on its' stand though! Haha


----------



## nicktao (Jun 22, 2013)

Damn, Skervesen is just pure quality! HNGD


----------



## acj (Jun 23, 2013)

What is the approximate price point on these Skervesen builds?


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! 



acj said:


> What is the approximate price point on these Skervesen builds?



It varies, you should just email them, or contact them on facebook, they are generally pretty quick to respond.


----------



## Aris_T (Jun 23, 2013)

So much WIN!!!

HNGD!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 23, 2013)

So..uh would you like my firstborn? Seem's like a fair trade xD


HNGD!


----------

